

A two minute tour of Airfoil: A/B tested landing pages built on Backlift - colevscode
https://blog-colevscode.backliftapp.com/entry/airfoil-launch

======
nwjsmith
Just a heads up: Airfoil is a popular application for playing music on Airplay
devices by indie dev Rogue Amoeba. Not sure if you/they were aware

------
salimmadjd
This is cool. However a few points:

1 - Most small variations on A/B landing pages do not show conclusive uptick.
You usually need to do drastic changes to see a big difference. I wonder if
the managing one code it would be messy or is there a way to have two or more
different files?

2 - Many organizations have a problem understanding how much better one form
is performing if they have low volumes. Is there statistical presentations
that with C confidence can tell A is better than B.

3 - Sometimes is great to do A/B/A or A/B/C does your tool provide that?

~~~
colevscode
1) One of the advantages of Airfoil is that you can significantly change the
design and structure of your page, rather than just superficial changes to
copy, colors etc. In my opinion it's much easier to make drastic changes
directly to the HTML rather then messing around with an in-browser WYSIWYG
HTML editor. Of course you can also use our variant tags to change what
javascript is loaded, drastically effecting the content of single page apps.

2) We rolled out two variants for the headline copy on airfoil.io, and even in
our relatively small sample set (less than 2k uniques so far) we've seen a
dramatic difference in conversion (25% vs 10%)

3) You can add additional test cases, and change probabilities, by editing the
app's config.yml file. The relevant configuration might look like this:

    
    
      variants:
        a: 0.2
        b: 0.2
        c: 0.6

~~~
salimmadjd
>3) You can add additional test cases, and change probabilities, by editing
the app's config.yml file.

Nice! Will your dashboard take the ratios to account when helping the user see
which design is performing better and also show the confidence interval?

~~~
colevscode
Backlift's analytics dashboard is simple and useful for quick analysis and
tuning during a launch. In addition all the code for the dashboard is in the
/admin folder, so it can be extended if needed.

~~~
salimmadjd
So I guess the answer is no?

------
cobrabyte
Pricing? Can't find the pricing on airfoil.io or backlift.io.

If it's free, say so. If it's not, you better definitely say so.

~~~
colevscode
Currently you can sign up to be part of our premium plan beta. We'll be
rolling out pricing soon.

~~~
cobrabyte
Cool. Thanks for the clarification. Nothing stinks more than finding a cool
service that surprises you with pricing after you've linked your accounts. It
feels like you've been duped. :)

~~~
hrabago
I had the same question - there was no mention at all of pricing, current or
future, on the website. This was very disconcerting. I need an idea of pricing
because that says a lot about the service - such as whether I'm in their
target demographic now, or whether the app I have in the back of my mind would
be a good fit later, etc.

As it is now, I don't even have enough information to decide whether it's
worth bookmarking or not.

------
coherentpony
You guys have a typo on your main page: <http://www.airfoil.io>

"Track with Dasboard"

